# Общедоступные форумы > Репортажи >  фотографии природы

## Nikolai

в Таллинне на море

вид в сторону города с залива

проверка на внимательность. "сколько птичек"

----------


## Natusik

*Nikolai*, очень красивые ракурсы и цвета!  :0218:

----------


## Natusik

Закат на рижском взморье.

----------


## Nikolai

> *Nikolai*, очень красивые ракурсы и цвета!


спасибо. стараюсь  :Ad: 
у вас тени классные сочные такие! только на первой фотографии казявка какая то на стекле в виде грустного смайлика : (

----------


## Nikolai

всё портят сильные блики на воде.

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

тут рыбы нет:

----------


## Nikolai



----------


## Nikolai

"а вот ёжик, не головы, не ножек"... 

"всё для футбола"

----------


## Nikolai

достучаться до небес

----------


## Гералекса

фото очень красивые! :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Осенние пейзажи:

----------


## Tatjana



----------

